# Glock 20- to compensate or not



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm thinking about adding a Glock 20 or Glock 20C to my home. Does anyone have any info on the recoil of a Glock 20C with the compensator? Does the flash out the top of the slide interfer with target aquisition and does velocity suffer much? Does the uncompensated version have to much muzzle flip. I love my other 10's (S&W 610 and Kimber Eclipse) but would like the extra capacity of the glock.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 22C 40 cal glock and like it better than any other pistol I have had.The lift when shooting is minial. Maintianing target aqusition is very good. Firing at night is not bad from the flash. I would buy another in a heart beat. Good weapon.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

All the experts say not to use compensated pistols for defence. But what I know of glocks is that they are light. I used a glock 21 .45 acp at the range one day and I could see that rapid follow up shots may be difficult and you want to shoot 10mm! I would say go for the comp model on the 10mm I hear velocity loss is non existant or very minimal.


----------



## nnomad (Apr 27, 2005)

I shoot the 10mm, I prefer it over the 45 or model 21 Glock. I also reload for this caliber. I find the recoil to be the same as the 45acp in the model 21. It depends on the person and the training. I would carry the S&W 29 in 44 mag in a 3" barrel or the S&W model 610 in 4" for personal defense. But locateing one is kind of hard. So I will be carrying a Glock model 29 in 10mm with high capacity mags (15rds).

It depends on the shooter and how much time your willing to put in to master your firearm. My advantage is that I reload and practice every other day. Reload on none shooting days. PRACTICE PRACTICE

NNOMAD :sniper:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

I own a Glock 20C and love it. shot two deer last year with it. If I had to choose over, I would do it again. Although it does add to the noise of shooting, the follow up is much faster thanks to little lift.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help fellas. I went with a 20 uncompensated. I'ts great. I shot a 3.93 second group at a bowling pin shoot this last weekend at Pierre. The 10mm really throws 'em off the table.


----------

